# Mix 7 month old chicken cough



## Rjloepker (Apr 20, 2017)

My girl is a barnyard mix bantam that I call Red Robin. She is forefront in the picture. She started sounding a little wheezy about a month ago. Last week it sounded worse (occasionally sneezes but more coughing) so i quarantined her and bought vetrx and rooster booster vitamins and electrolytes with lacto bacillus. I put vitamins in her water and vetrx on her beak and let some drip into her nostrils, daily. She is not draining visibly out of her nose or eyes although she does a lot of swallowing. No swelling in neck or head. She is laying an egg a day. I live in Indiana. I would appreciate next step options. I have looked at penicillin and antibiotics at farm store, but I hate to give her anything that isn't helpful.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

If she got herself an aspiration pneumonia (inhaled something and caused infection) Tylan is the way to go. Penicillin is good too. Have you checked her nose, and throat? Is she acting sick? No electrolytes or probiotics during treatment. 

Where did you get the chicks?


----------



## Rjloepker (Apr 20, 2017)

She was layed at a farm in nearby town, neighbor young man hatched and sold her to me 2 months ago. No one else has symptoms. She really doesn't have any other symptoms. What am I looking for in her throat and nose?


----------



## Rjloepker (Apr 20, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> If she got herself an aspiration pneumonia (inhaled something and caused infection) Tylan is the way to go. Penicillin is good too. Have you checked her nose, and throat? Is she acting sick? No electrolytes or probiotics during treatment.
> 
> Where did you get the chicks?


She was layed at a farm in nearby town, neighbor young man hatched and sold her to me 2 months ago. No one else has symptoms. She really doesn't have any other symptoms. What am I looking for in her throat and nose?


----------



## Rjloepker (Apr 20, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> If she got herself an aspiration pneumonia (inhaled something and caused infection) Tylan is the way to go. Penicillin is good too. Have you checked her nose, and throat? Is she acting sick? No electrolytes or probiotics during treatment.
> 
> Where did you get the chicks?


Also, I noticed penicillin and Tylan at the store say pigs, horses, cows...is there a different kind for chickens? Or is it just most commonly used on other farm animals?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Look for yellow spots in her throat and inside top beak,that's a sign of infection.Last fall my rooster was sick and I had to take him to the vet.He diagnosed a respiratory infection but it wasn't contagious.He said sometimes it just happens.He also told me to mix the medicines in distilled water instead of my hard tap water.


----------

